# hintergrund ausblenden



## D-ReeZ (12. Dezember 2007)

wenn ich bei adobe photoshop 2 bilder (in 2 ebenen ausführe) wie kann ich den weißenen hintegrund des bildes ausblenden damit ich die bilder übereinanderlegen kann ohne den weißen rand mit dem zauberpinsel oder dem radirgummi entfernen muss ?

bisher mach ich dies immer durch paint da das eine funktion hat weiße flächen durchsichtig zu machen in photoshop habe ich bisher diese funktion nicht gefunden
das ist jedoch sehr zeitaufwändig zwischen den programmen immer zu wächseln 
gibt es diese funktion auch in photoshop? falls ja wo finde ich sie?


----------



## Florian_Rachor (12. Dezember 2007)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich nur so halb verstanden was du meinst, kannst du mal ein Beispielbild zeigen bei dem du dieses Problem hast?

Eine Möglichkeit ist im übrigen "Farbbereich Auswählen" und dann weiß, wenn es das ist was du meinst.


----------



## Alexander Groß (12. Dezember 2007)

- Ebene
-- Ebenenstil
--- Fülloptionen

Farbbereich = Graustufen

Der obere rechte Regler nach links blendet weiß aus (bei gehaltener Alt Taste auch in weichen Übergängen)

Beim linken Regler verhält es sich umgekehrt.

Der Farbbereich kann gewechselt werden wenn man das z. B. bei Grün etc. machen will.


Alex


----------

